# fm3 to Fm2 (married)



## anoutlaw (May 13, 2009)

Hello,

I bet someone here will have the information i am seeking. I have tried the 1800 number and always the information i get is NOT what the local office requires. Maybe if one lives in D.F things would be the same as the info provided over the 1800 hotline.

Anyway,

I have fm3 work visa and then got permission to get married and got married.

I want to switch from FM3 to FM2 and dont want it to be "work visa" what are my options?

1) Rentista. I have a mexican bank account and over 25K coming in every month internationally from my foreign account. However i dont feel the imigration officer should have the right to see my statements especially with all the corruption in state i live in. Cant i get the bank to issue a letter that certifies that the account in my name has over 25 per month coming in since account opened say 12 months ago??


2) Wife supports me via the program "Familiar de mexicano" Los extranjeros casados con mexicanos o que tengan hijos nacidos en el país se autorizarán para realizar cualquiera actividad lícita y honesta. What would she need to show in account? I believe it is less than option above and makes no sense.


Anyone have input on advantage / disadvantage of the above options?? Maybe someone recently did a switch?

Thank you



.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

anoutlaw said:


> Hello,
> 
> I bet someone here will have the information i am seeking. I have tried the 1800 number and always the information i get is NOT what the local office requires. Maybe if one lives in D.F things would be the same as the info provided over the 1800 hotline.
> 
> ...



You could open a second Mexican Bank account and just deposit a modest, but adequate amount each month. I keep a second bank account with very little money in it. I just transfer what I need to it from my main account before I go to the ATM. And then I don't carry the debit card from my main account for reasons similar to your concern. In the event of an "express kidnapping" I don't want anyone to see the balance on my main account. Both accounts with a Mexican bank.


----------



## La Osita (Oct 31, 2010)

I am in the midst of the same process. We too have not been able to determine what amount the INM is looking for to qualify for spousal support status. I'd be interested in knowing. We are doing exactly what Tundra Green suggested and have opened a Mexican account with the intention of depositing a fixed amount each month from our American account. The INM officer would only tell me that I would have to present a letter from my husband stating that he was supporting me and three months of recent, consecutive bank statements showing sufficient income. I would like to know what they consider sufficient.

Although I'm sure I have more than adequate funds in my American account, I too have no desire to hand over my financial records to the INM each year under a self sufficient status. I really want to keep the process as simple as possible. My understanding as well is that the requirements for self-sufficiency are more difficult to meet and maintain.


----------



## La Osita (Oct 31, 2010)

itnavell said:


> I am in the midst of the same process. We too have not been able to determine what amount the INM is looking for to qualify for spousal support status. I'd be interested in knowing. We are doing exactly what Tundra Green suggested and have opened a Mexican account with the intention of depositing a fixed amount each month from our American account. The INM officer would only tell me that I would have to present a letter from my husband stating that he was supporting me and three months of recent, consecutive bank statements showing sufficient income. I would like to know what they consider sufficient.
> 
> Although I'm sure I have more than adequate funds in my American account, I too have no desire to hand over my financial records to the INM each year under a self sufficient status. I really want to keep the process as simple as possible. My understanding as well is that the requirements for self-sufficiency are more difficult to meet and maintain.




Here's a copy of the only information I have which is for MERIDA... I live in Queretaro and am not sure if the dollar requirements differ or not:

Merida INM Requirements for FM2s & FM3sMérida’s INM Office currently requires the following items for both FM2 and FM3 Applications & Renewals:

(Note that each INM office has somewhat different requirements, so, you will find different instructions and different advice on other web sites.)

1. CARTA SOLICITUD FORMULADA POR EL EXTRANJERO

A letter to: Lic. C. Benito Fernando Rosel Issac. requesting what you want:
Applying for an FM2 residency visa;
Applying for an FM3 Residency visa; or
Renewal of FM2 or FM3 visas.

2. ORIGINAL Y COPIA DEL PASAPORTE VIGENTEN. COMPLETO (TODAS LAS OJAS)
Your passport and legible copies of all pages.

3. ORIGINAL Y COPIA DEL DOCUMENTO MIGRATORIO VIGENTEN (TODAS LAS HOJAS ESCRITAS. CON SELLO O FIRMADAS)
Your current Mexican immigration document (visa = FM2, FM3, or FMM) and legible copies of all pages that have been stamped or signed.

4. ACREDITAR SOLVENCIA ECONOMICA CON LOS ULTIMOS TRES ESTADOS DE CUENTA DEL BANCO OR RECIBO DE PENSION

Proof of financial solvency in the form of the last 3 months of official bank account statements or pension payment statements. These statements need to prove monthly income or funds that exceed:

FM3: 250X the current minimum wage in Mexico City: which @ $57.46 pesos (in 2010) x 250 = $14,265 pesos, or $1,132 USD per month at $12.6 pesos to the dollar, plus ½ that amount for every additional dependent. The 50% exemption for owning property no longer applies for FM-3 applicant’s proof of solvency.

FM2: 400X the current minimum wage in Mexico City: which @ $57.46 pesos (in 2010) x 400 = $22,984 pesos, or $1,824 USD per month at $12.6 pesos to the dollar, plus ½ that amount for every additional dependent. The 50% exemption for owning property still applies for FM-2 applicant’s proof of solvency, which reduces the $1,842 USD requirement to just $912 per month.

Note: If you do not have Mexican bank documents (or investment statements) in your name, then any foreign documents will need translations, and if instead you have a Mexican spouse, you can supply bank statements with your spouse’s name, as long as your spouse agrees to financially support you.**

5. ORIGINAL Y COPIA DEL COMPROBANTE DOMICILIARIO

The original and a copy of a current Mexican CFE or JAPAY bill, showing your address, proving that you live here. The bill (comprabante) is allowed to be listed in someone else’s name.

The front desk at Mérida INM requests that you present these items in the order presented above.

If your Visa application is a first time application (not a renewal), after the INM staff have accepted, inspected, and approved these items, (as signified by having you sign 2 copies of an official numbered form - you will get one copy of this form – KEEP IT), they will then request 3 more things from you:

a. That you call to check if your papers have been processed, and to schedule your next appointment – using the phone number and the your INM form’s individual control number (Número de Trámite): “038680″ . Merida’s INM phone numbers are (999) 925-50-09 & (999) 925-45-53. Choose 1 for English…

b. Get six 4 cm x 4 cm black and white Visa ID fotos with your hair pulled back from your face and ears, no glasses, and no jewelry (necklaces etc): 4 full-face fotos and 2 right side profile fotos.
c. Submit personal reference letters from 2 separate Mexican citizens, who do not live in the same house as you, and who are not family members. These reference letters shall include your INM form’s control number, the citizen’s addresses, and copies of an official Govt ID for each person, showing their foto & their address (which is often the front and back of their voter’s IFE card).


**If you have a Mexican spouse, there are 2 additional requirements:
a. CONSTANCIA DE SUBSISTENCIA DE VINCULO MATRIMONIAL
This is an official INM form that you fill out to prove that you have a legitimate marriage with your spouse – a document that simply includes your names, your address, and signatures of two Mexican citizens who ratify your claims of a valid marriage. Just like the reference letter, Mexican citizens who sign on your behalf need to have copies of an official govt. ID, that shows their name, their address, and their fotos (which includes copies of the front and back of the common IFE identification card).

b. CARTA DE APOYO POR PARTE DEL CONYUGE MEXICANO

A letter from your spouse supporting your visa application.
After you jump through these hoops - you then get to receive an INM form showing the $$$ amount you need to pay. You then take this form to your bank, to pay and have them fill out their part – and then return to INM with your completed/approved payment form… Currently our INM wants 2 copies proving payment?? If you are getting an FM2, the base charge is currently $2,800 pesos and there is also a 1 time inscription fee for registering you with INM Distrito Federal: $669 pesos.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

One point that might be useful to some that I have not seen mentioned: if you have "sufficiently large" balance in your account, it is not necessary to show multiple months of statements. I do not know what the threshold is. When I renewed my inmigrante visa (FM2), I only gave them a copy of the first page of a recent statement which showed my current balance but no transactions.


----------



## PesoBob (Apr 30, 2011)

When you go from FM3 to FM2 they are just looking in what catagory you fall into. It will say (in dollars) how much you make in Dollars :between $1.500 and $2.000usd per month $2.000usd and $2.500usd per month or more. 
I really don't think that anyone will be checking your bank account on this. When i filled these papers i just gave them an estimate. I would definitaly not put the amount you put there. 25k a month in dollars can get you in problems in this country , but will surely catch the eye of the "hacienda" (Mexican IRS). 
I would tel them between 1500 and 2000usd and let them figure out the rest.

Maybe an offshore account somewhere else is a good option. Nobody is to be trusted with that amount of cash , even less the bank clerk.


----------



## anoutlaw (May 13, 2009)

TundraGreen said:


> You could open a second Mexican Bank account and just deposit a modest, but adequate amount each month. I keep a second bank account with very little money in it. I just transfer what I need to it from my main account before I go to the ATM. And then I don't carry the debit card from my main account for reasons similar to your concern. In the event of an "express kidnapping" I don't want anyone to see the balance on my main account. Both accounts with a Mexican bank.


Good idea 

However, i was refering about the fact that the officer wants to see the bank statements for the past 3 -8 months so showing a second account that has money coming from another mexican bank account will not justify "sufficient funds from abroad" rule.


----------



## anoutlaw (May 13, 2009)

PesoBob said:


> When you go from FM3 to FM2 they are just looking in what catagory you fall into. It will say (in dollars) how much you make in Dollars :between $1.500 and $2.000usd per month $2.000usd and $2.500usd per month or more.
> I really don't think that anyone will be checking your bank account on this. When i filled these papers i just gave them an estimate. I would definitaly not put the amount you put there. 25k a month in dollars can get you in problems in this country , but will surely catch the eye of the "hacienda" (Mexican IRS).
> I would tel them between 1500 and 2000usd and let them figure out the rest.
> 
> Maybe an offshore account somewhere else is a good option. Nobody is to be trusted with that amount of cash , even less the bank clerk.


I was refering to pesos... 25k pesos


----------



## anoutlaw (May 13, 2009)

Has anyone applied for fm2 rentista or as dependent of spouse?

I already have the fm3 work visa which would need to be cancelled since i dont really need to be working and since i want to go by the book i will switch to the correct visa document.

All i know is that if spouse supports, they dont require as much per month. (system makes no sense) Just like fm3 requires half what fm2 requires in terms of funds. 

Anyone go from working to rentista etc?


----------

